# North Carolina lodge #563



## seanmitch (Jun 12, 2013)

Name is Sean Mitchell I will be going for third degree in 2 weeks cant wait has been a long but great journey

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 12, 2013)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 17, 2013)

Congratulations Brother. I was born in Greenville And my Dads side of the the family is still all over that area. Where are you at?


----------



## seanmitch (Jun 17, 2013)

Tabor city 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dawg65779 (Jun 17, 2013)

Congratulations


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## seanmitch (Jun 28, 2013)

Was raised Tuesday night amazing time with my brothers

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Eric5023 (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats Brother! I was raised last week.


Bro. Eric Johnson
Merchantville Lodge No. 119
Merchantville, NJ


----------

